# FREE FLY



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

It's about 7-8" long with a trailer hook. Fat Albert Troller

made by FLY H20


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

neat. I don't have a flyrod big enough to play whatever might eat that thing. surely somebody does. cool offer.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

PM answered...........cliffk


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

PM SENT LET ME KNOW THANKS


----------

